# Rare handlebars let’s see what you got!



## Billythekid (Dec 18, 2021)

Title says it let’s see your rare or even favorite bars. The second pic is just a better view not the pair I have I have the pair attached to the bike


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 16, 2022)

I don’t have any rare handle bars but I do have the 1 off, rare power shifter from the Huffy Sonic 6 from the movie Back to the Future II


----------



## Thee (Jul 17, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Title says it let’s see your rare or even favorite bars. The second pic is just a better view not the pair I have I have the pair attached to the bike
> 
> View attachment 1529342
> 
> View attachment 1529343



🍺 holder? 😂


----------



## Thee (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Billythekid (Jul 18, 2022)

@Thee they were for a 7 eleven promotion for big gulps I was told but definitely great for holding a brew 

I was recently trying to find a set of California bars and I found a pair but I also found another pair of handlebars no idea what they are anyone have any ideas


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 18, 2022)

I also really like these bars made by wald


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> @Thee they were for a 7 eleven promotion for big gulps I was told but definitely great for holding a brew
> 
> I was recently trying to find a set of California bars and I found a pair but I also found another pair of handlebars no idea what they are anyone have any ideas
> 
> View attachment 1664932



Very cool Man !! ? I have no clue ? Which ones are the Cal Bars ? Those Rams horn things are hard to find huh ? Totally Boss Dude !!


----------



## Thee (Jul 18, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I also really like these bars made by wald
> 
> View attachment 1664933
> 
> View attachment 1664934



Cobra Grips way cool !


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> Very cool Man !! ? I have no clue ? Which ones are the Cal Bars ? Those Rams horn things are hard to find huh ? Totally Boss Dude !!



Cali bars are the ones on the bottom


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2022)

..


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 19, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I also really like these bars made by wald
> 
> View attachment 1664933
> 
> View attachment 1664934



I’ve got the Schwinn set to match!


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 19, 2022)

@Drosentreter I’ve seen those but I think the wald bars just look better with the slight bend in the uprights still cool bars


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> @Thee they were for a 7 eleven promotion for big gulps I was told but definitely great for holding a brew
> 
> I was recently trying to find a set of California bars and I found a pair but I also found another pair of handlebars no idea what they are anyone have any ideas
> 
> View attachment 1664932



Back in the Day in Cali, we used to call those “california bars” “Granny Bars” lol hahahaha 😆😂🤣


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Back in the Day in Cali, we used to call those “california bars” “Granny Bars” lol hahahaha 😆😂🤣



Well?  it was like? 43 years ago?  haha


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 20, 2022)

I have dozens of favorite handlebars probably...

Many of them I've had, some I still have, this is a style I have not yet seen in person but it does give me something to look and look forward to.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2022)

Hard to find middleweight bars usually found on the 62 Schwinn Corvette.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Hard to find middleweight bars usually found on the 62 Schwinn Corvette.
> 
> View attachment 1735355




Is there any manufacturer stampings on those? A small W maybe?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is there any manufacturer stampings on those? A small W maybe?



Yes a W.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

My early May 1961 Corvette five speed had a set of handlebars with the W on the end. Wald!


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2022)

I was waiting for that hahahaha


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 20, 2022)

23" stainless mongoose bars, not too rare tho, I dig em


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> 23" stainless mongoose bars, not too rare tho, I dig emView attachment 1736338



 😍 Nice back drop too 😎


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 28, 2022)

I dont do much OS bmx but have some mid 80s Powerlite Powerbends that pretty cool with the ends bent. Also some mid school Hoffman Lowdrags.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 28, 2022)

These Dallas bars seem to be pretty hard to find...only 2 pair I've laid hands on, I brought home. 






Put these on a custom build for dad years ago...before I knew what they were called.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Dec 5, 2022)

Bikerider007 said:


> I dont do much OS bmx but have some mid 80s Powerlite Powerbends that pretty cool with the ends bent. Also some mid school Hoffman Lowdrags.
> 
> View attachment 1741375
> 
> View attachment 1741376



What are the blue bars hanging below the powerlight bars?


----------

